# 383 BLT points for rent/ transfer @17$/15 $ for 276 points to be used by Jan 31 2020.



## rvaillancourt

I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


----------



## Moocabn2258

Hi! Your title says rent or transfer. How many of these points are available for transfer?


----------



## rvaillancourt

Moocabn2258 said:


> Hi! Your title says rent or transfer. How many of these points are available for transfer?


I can transfer all points however 276 of them need to be used by Jan 31 2020


----------



## Pvento

BLT Nov 16-23 or 1bdr SSR


----------



## rvaillancourt

Pvento said:


> BLT Nov 16-23 or 1bdr SSR


Hello, There is no availability for your entire dates. Saratoga only has 3 consecutive days. I also verified all other DVC resorts and there is no availability.


----------



## kgallant

Hello looking for 1 night studio any of these three days oct 15,16,17 prefer beach club, bwv, any wilderness, blt in that order


----------



## rvaillancourt

kgallant said:


> Hello looking for 1 night studio any of these three days oct 15,16,17 prefer beach club, bwv, any wilderness, blt in that order


There are no availabilities for any resorts on those dates. Your only option is to be put on a waitlist


----------



## batista3

Hi, looking for a transfer of 125 points to use in January 2020. Do you have these points available?​


----------



## batista3

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/16$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


Hi, looking for a transfer of 125 points to use in January 2020. Trying to finalize my reservation before I lose the days. Do you have these points available?​


----------



## rvaillancourt

batista3 said:


> Hi, looking for a transfer of 125 points to use in January 2020. Trying to finalize my reservation before I lose the days. Do you have these points available?


Yes, I have that amount of points available. Are you still interested?


----------



## rvaillancourt

.


----------



## rvaillancourt

.


----------



## kzauel

Are these still available for transfer?  I'm looking for 212 to be transferred to use in Aulani Jan 25-31.  Thanks


----------



## Kimann

Looking for studio Jan 22-27, 2020. (5 nights).  Would prefer Bay Lake Standard or Lake, Beach Club, Boardwalk, or Poly Standard. But will take any available. Feel free to PM or respond. Thanks!


----------



## MickeyF

Hi there! Looking for a studio in AKL, Jambo or Kidani for 11/18-11/20. 2 adults and 1 kid. If nothing available in these please let me know what other resorts. Thank you!


----------



## BluBlocker

Hello.  Sent you a PM.


----------



## 4Hawks

Hi! I need 2 nights in December. I have already checked availability. Sending you a PM.


----------



## rvaillancourt

Kimann said:


> Looking for studio Jan 22-27, 2020. (5 nights).  Would prefer Bay Lake Standard or Lake, Beach Club, Boardwalk, or Poly Standard. But will take any available. Feel free to PM or respond. Thanks!


Just saw your request. Are you still looking?


----------



## rvaillancourt

MickeyF said:


> Hi there! Looking for a studio in AKL, Jambo or Kidani for 11/18-11/20. 2 adults and 1 kid. If nothing available in these please let me know what other resorts. Thank you!


Just saw your request, are you still looking?


----------



## Kimann

rvaillancourt said:


> Just saw your request. Are you still looking?



Yes


----------



## rvaillancourt

Kimann said:


> Yes


There are no studios available however there are 1 bdrm available at Kidani standard view (118 points) or Savanna view (151 points) and at Saratoga standard view (120 points) or preferred room (140 points)


----------



## rvaillancourt

MickeyF said:


> Hi there! Looking for a studio in AKL, Jambo or Kidani for 11/18-11/20. 2 adults and 1 kid. If nothing available in these please let me know what other resorts. Thank you!


There are no studios or 1 bdrm available


----------



## Lvsdisney

Hello! Studio or 1 Bedroom at any resort 1/19-1/22? Might be able to adjust dates if needed.


----------



## MickeyF

rvaillancourt said:


> Just saw your request, are you still looking?


Yes thank you!


----------



## MickeyF

rvaillancourt said:


> There are no studios or 1 bdrm available


Thank you!


----------



## klc78900

Looking for 12/27-1/3/20 any resort on the monorail for 5 people


----------



## G.Napoli886

Is there any availability starting tomorrow September 1 to Tuesday September 3? Studio for 4 any resort that has studio available. Thanks


----------



## Homeruby

I'm looking for BLT January 10 - 17.  Studio 2 adults.  Will take any view.  Thanks!


----------



## bilbo1060

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


Anything for Dec 9 check in and check out Dec 13 (4 nights)


----------



## rvaillancourt

bilbo1060 said:


> Anything for Dec 9 check in and check out Dec 13 (4 nights)


Hello. Unfortunately, there is no availability for those dates


----------



## rvaillancourt

Homeruby said:


> I'm looking for BLT January 10 - 17.  Studio 2 adults.  Will take any view.  Thanks!


Hello, I answered your private message


----------



## rvaillancourt

klc78900 said:


> Looking for 12/27-1/3/20 any resort on the monorail for 5 people


Unfortunately, there are no availabilities for your full dates


----------



## Cellthing

Last minute trip. Looking for 2 bedroom Sept. 20-24, 2019. Anything available?


----------



## ppahel

Hello.  First timer here, but have done David's in the past.  If you are still looking and have points available, I am looking for 76 points at BLT from May 4 to May 8th, 4 nights, studio lake view.

Thank you,
Patrick


----------



## softballmom3

Looking for a studio Dec 11 for one night.  Open to anywhere.  Thanks

Edit to add:  2 people.


----------



## kippynumber1

Looking to rent points for a BLT Theme Park View studio April 14-17.


----------



## coconutsunshine

Hi there! Anything for today, September 3rd for one night (check in sept 3, check out Sept 4).We are here now and would love to be in a nice room if we are confined for the evening  Thanks!! PMd you as well


----------



## campsfam

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


Would you be willing to transfer 20 points


----------



## WardFam

Is there anything available at Aulani January 4-6. I am interested in a studio or one bedroom.  Would also be open to just one night January 5-6.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jcp01

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


Can the points be used on a different resort? Looking to stay at Aulani in January


----------



## lauraj333

Sep 25, 2019 6 nights in a studio?


----------



## lauraj333

Sep 25, 2019 6 nights in a studio? Sorry for
 double post-


----------



## Moocabn2258

rvaillancourt said:


> I can transfer all points however 276 of them need to be used by Jan 31 2020



Sorry, for some reason, didn't see your respond come through. I'm looking to transfer points from your 2020 use your for a trip I'm planning for June 2020. How many do you have left in that use year to transfer?  Thank you


----------



## Ladona Hoyt

Do you have any points available still?  I'm looking for around 130 point


----------



## YulieG

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.



Anything open for Sept 29 - Oct 1? studio


----------



## rvaillancourt

Jcp01 said:


> Can the points be used on a different resort? Looking to stay at Aulani in January


Yes they can be


----------



## rvaillancourt

Ladona Hoyt said:


> Do you have any points available still?  I'm looking for around 130 point


Yes, I still have points available


----------



## rvaillancourt

YulieG said:


> Anything open for Sept 29 - Oct 1? studio


No, sorry


----------



## rvaillancourt

Moocabn2258 said:


> Sorry, for some reason, didn't see your respond come through. I'm looking to transfer points from your 2020 use your for a trip I'm planning for June 2020. How many do you have left in that use year to transfer?  Thank you


I have 107 from my 2020 use year


----------



## rvaillancourt

lauraj333 said:


> Sep 25, 2019 6 nights in a studio? Sorry for
> double post-


Sorry, it is not available


----------



## rvaillancourt

Jcp01 said:


> Can the points be used on a different resort? Looking to stay at Aulani in January


Yes they can be used for Aulani


----------



## rvaillancourt

WardFam said:


> Is there anything available at Aulani January 4-6. I am interested in a studio or one bedroom.  Would also be open to just one night January 5-6.  Thanks for looking!


Hi, sorry for the delay, I did not see your port.

For the 2 nights, there is only a 1 bdrm available. However, for the night of Jan 5th, there are studios available with different views ranging from 17 points to 27 points.


----------



## rvaillancourt

campsfam said:


> Would you be willing to transfer 20 points


No, I am sorry but I if I transfer points it would have to be for a minimum of 100 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

kippynumber1 said:


> Looking to rent points for a BLT Theme Park View studio April 14-17.


Hello, Iam sorry, I didn’t see your post.

Yes, there is availability and it is 99 points. Are you still interested?


----------



## rvaillancourt

softballmom3 said:


> Looking for a studio Dec 11 for one night.  Open to anywhere.  Thanks
> 
> Edit to add:  2 people.


The Polynesian lake view is available for 20 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

ppahel said:


> Hello.  First timer here, but have done David's in the past.  If you are still looking and have points available, I am looking for 76 points at BLT from May 4 to May 8th, 4 nights, studio lake view.
> 
> Thank you,
> Patrick


Hello, 

Yes, it is available. Let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## rvaillancourt

Cellthing said:


> Last minute trip. Looking for 2 bedroom Sept. 20-24, 2019. Anything available?


No, nothing available


----------



## Jcp01

rvaillancourt said:


> Yes they can be


Can you kindly look into availability for Aulani from 1/11/20 to 1/20/20 in a deluxe studio standard or island view?


----------



## ibis33014

Hello, looking for a studio for *one night September 29-30*. Looking at AKL, OKW, really just looking for the best deal. Thanks!

*( Must be these dates!! )*


----------



## rvaillancourt

ibis33014 said:


> Hello, looking for a studio for *one night September 29-30*. Looking at AKL, OKW, really just looking for the best deal. Thanks!
> 
> *( Must be these dates!! )*


There is no availability


----------



## YulieG

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.




Hello
Can they be used at BWV?
I am looking for a standard studio view from Sunday 01/05/20 to Wed 01/08/20?


----------



## mrsnate

Hi! I’m looking for a 1 bedroom at OKW for 1/5-1/8. Im open to other locations too. We have 4 people and a toddler.


----------



## Blackvtec01

Hi I’m in new to DVC rentals but have been slowly comprehending now it’s used. 

I’m looking for availability between 12/7/19-12/13/19 or even 3-4 days in between those dates. Kind of a last minute (per DVC) trip but would like to stay only in a Disney hotel/resort.


----------



## rvaillancourt

Jcp01 said:


> Can you kindly look into availability for Aulani from 1/11/20 to 1/20/20 in a deluxe studio standard or island view?


There is only 1 bdrm available for those dates. The studios are not available


----------



## rvaillancourt

YulieG said:


> Hello
> Can they be used at BWV?
> i am looking for a standard studio view from Sunday to Tuesday (any sunday to tuesday from Sept 15 to Nov 5)


There are no availabilities at BWV. Are you open to other resorts?


----------



## rvaillancourt

mrsnate said:


> Hi! I’m looking for a 1 bedroom at OKW for 1/5-1/8. Im open to other locations too. We have 4 people and a toddler.


OKW is available in a 1 bdrm for 63 points and Saratoga is available for 66 points. There is also Kidani, savanna view for 87 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

Blackvtec01 said:


> Hi I’m in new to DVC rentals but have been slowly comprehending now it’s used.
> 
> I’m looking for availability between 12/7/19-12/13/19 or even 3-4 days in between those dates. Kind of a last minute (per DVC) trip but would like to stay only in a Disney hotel/resort.


Unfortunately, there are no availabilities


----------



## SneezyDoc

Hello, I am looking for 21 points that expire in January


----------



## Bthalmann

Looking to rent a Studio or 1 bedroom.  Checking in 11/25 and out 11/27.  Can you check to see if there is anything available?  Would prefer AKL Savanah view but are open to all WDW resorts.


----------



## WardFam

rvaillancourt said:


> Hi, sorry for the delay, I did not see your port.
> 
> For the 2 nights, there is only a 1 bdrm available. However, for the night of Jan 5th, there are studios available with different views ranging from 17 points to 27 points.



Is there still a studio left on January 5th?


----------



## rvaillancourt

SneezyDoc said:


> Hello, I am looking for 21 points that expire in January


I could transfer for a minimum of 100 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

Bthalmann said:


> Looking to rent a Studio or 1 bedroom.  Checking in 11/25 and out 11/27.  Can you check to see if there is anything available?  Would prefer AKL Savanah view but are open to all WDW resorts.


There are no availabilities for those dates


----------



## rvaillancourt

WardFam said:


> Is there still a studio left on January 5th?


There is only a one bedroom now that is available on Jan 5th for 44 points


----------



## Fowler1041

Hi, I am looking for a studio mostly anytime between October -January. I'm looking for 2-3 nights and would do a split, but only want studio, since it is just me. thanks


----------



## LDC345

Sent pm. Looking for 2-bedroom in January. Thank you!


----------



## Jcp01

rvaillancourt said:


> There is only 1 bdrm available for those dates. The studios are not available


How many points would it be for the 1 BR?


----------



## Brrrendon

Hello, anything available for 9/12/19.. just one night.. I know it's last minute :O


----------



## rvaillancourt

Fowler1041 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a studio mostly anytime between October -January. I'm looking for 2-3 nights and would do a split, but only want studio, since it is just me. thanks


Here are the availabilities:

Oct 7 - 9: Saratoga standard (22 points)

Jan 6 - 8: OKW (20 points); Polynesian (32 points); Saratoga standard ( 22 points); Saratoga preferrred (26 points);

Jan 14 - 16: Saratoga standard (22 points);

Jan 20 - 23: Saratoga standard ( 22 points);

Jan 20 - 24 : Grand Floridian (51 points). This is the only 3 night available.

Please let me know what you would be interested in.


----------



## rvaillancourt

Jcp01 said:


> How many points would it be for the 1 BR?


414 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

Brrrendon said:


> Hello, anything available for 9/12/19.. just one night.. I know it's last minute :O


What size room? There are many availabilities.


----------



## Brrrendon

rvaillancourt said:


> What size room? There are many availabilities.


Just a studio if possible


----------



## Delaware Disney Daddy

Looking for studio standard for 2 adults and 1 child from 9/27 through 9/30  of 2019 at any resort, preferably Boardwalk.


----------



## rvaillancourt

Brrrendon said:


> Just a studio if possible


Poly standard: 16 points
Saratoga standard: 11 points
Kidani standard: 11 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

Delaware Disney Daddy said:


> Looking for studio standard for 2 adults and 1 child from 9/27 through 9/30  of 2019 at any resort, preferably Boardwalk.


There are no availabilities for these dates


----------



## Fowler1041

rvaillancourt said:


> Here are the availabilities:
> 
> Oct 7 - 9: Saratoga standard (22 points)
> 
> Jan 6 - 8: OKW (20 points); Polynesian (32 points); Saratoga standard ( 22 points); Saratoga preferrred (26 points);
> 
> Jan 14 - 16: Saratoga standard (22 points);
> 
> Jan 20 - 23: Saratoga standard ( 22 points);
> 
> Jan 20 - 24 : Grand Floridian (51 points). This is the only 3 night available.
> 
> Please let me know what you would be interested in.



Sorry for the delay, may have another joining now, just trying to figure out when they can do it. Thanks!!!


----------



## ScarletFire

Are there any WDW studios available 10/3 - 10/6?

Thanks!


----------



## rvaillancourt

ScarletFire said:


> Are there any WDW studios available 10/3 - 10/6?
> 
> Thanks!


No, there are no studios available at any resort for those complete dates


----------



## allcharleston

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


My family and I are looking at a Disney visit January 18-January 22, 2020.  We are interested in a 2 bedroom BWV.  Would you have points available for this?  We may have some flexibility with a day or two on either side of the 18th or 22nd if needed.  Thank you.


----------



## allcharleston

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


My family and I are looking at a Disney visit January 18-January 22, 2020.  We are interested in a 2 bedroom BWV.  Would you have points available for this?  We may have some flexibility with a day or two on either side of the 18th or 22nd if needed.  Thank you.


----------



## rvaillancourt

allcharleston said:


> My family and I are looking at a Disney visit January 18-January 22, 2020.  We are interested in a 2 bedroom BWV.  Would you have points available for this?  We may have some flexibility with a day or two on either side of the 18th or 22nd if needed.  Thank you.


I sent you a response to your pm


----------



## KellyKane

Hi, I am looking for December 2-7 any resort, studio or 1 bedroom, 2 adults.  Thanks!


----------



## michelle freedman

Any studios nov 2 or oct 12? Thanks!!


----------



## rvaillancourt

KellyKane said:


> Hi, I am looking for December 2-7 any resort, studio or 1 bedroom, 2 adults.  Thanks!


There are no availabilities


----------



## rvaillancourt

michelle freedman said:


> Any studios nov 2 or oct 12? Thanks!!


No, not for those dates


----------



## Figaroo

Looking for BWV standard studio 1/18 through 1/21 - 3 nights.


----------



## disneysnob

Hi. Would love a studio at Bay Lake Tower January 23-31,2020 if available.


----------



## goofydonald05

Looking for 88 points for studio BLT MK view if available Dec 19-23. Will take any view or even move up to 1 bedroom villa (MK view preferable) for same dates. I know, short notice for December!


----------



## allcharleston

allcharleston said:


> My family and I are looking at a Disney visit January 18-January 22, 2020.  We are interested in a 2 bedroom BWV.  Would you have points available for this?  We may have some flexibility with a day or two on either side of the 18th or 22nd if needed.  Thank you.


wondering if there is availability at BWV 2BR and if so if you have points available. Thank you


----------



## rvaillancourt

Figaroo said:


> Looking for BWV standard studio 1/18 through 1/21 - 3 nights.


There is nothing available


----------



## rvaillancourt

disneysnob said:


> Hi. Would love a studio at Bay Lake Tower January 23-31,2020 if available.


There are no availabilities at BLT or any other resort. There is however availability at Saratoga in a 1 bdrm preferred for 218 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

goofydonald05 said:


> Looking for 88 points for studio BLT MK view if available Dec 19-23. Will take any view or even move up to 1 bedroom villa (MK view preferable) for same dates. I know, short notice for December!


Unfortunately, there is nothing available


----------



## goofydonald05

rvaillancourt said:


> Unfortunately, there is nothing available


Thank you for looking!


----------



## Lenc

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


I’m looking to have 40 pts transferred?


----------



## rvaillancourt

Lenc said:


> I’m looking to have 40 pts transferred?


I wanted to transfer a min of 100. Can you raise the number of points to be transferred to higher then 40?


----------



## Kristie Wilson

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


Hi.  I am would like to purchase 20 points for transfer


----------



## Lenc

rvaillancourt said:


> I wanted to transfer a min of 100. Can you raise the number of points to be transferred to higher then 40?


I don’t need 100 how many would suit you?


----------



## JPerez

Looking for any resort 1 bedroom dates 11/30-12/2


----------



## disneysnob

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rvaillancourt

JPerez said:


> Looking for any resort 1 bedroom dates 11/30-12/2


There are no availabilities


----------



## rvaillancourt

Kristie Wilson said:


> Hi.  I am would like to purchase 20 points for transfer


I would like to transfer a min of 100 points. Would you be able to buy more points?


----------



## Lenc

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


Looking for 50 pts to be transferred


----------



## rvaillancourt

Lenc said:


> Looking for 50 pts to be transferred


Hi, I would like to transfer more points then 50. I was looking at transferring a minimum of 100. Can you accept a transfer of 75 points?


----------



## Lenc

At what price?


----------



## KV33

Looking for getaway for my wife's 40th bday.  1 bedroom any resort would love EPCOT/MK but will take any April 4-7 2020


----------



## rvaillancourt

Lenc said:


> At what price?


15$


----------



## rvaillancourt

KV33 said:


> Looking for getaway for my wife's 40th bday.  1 bedroom any resort would love EPCOT/MK but will take any April 4-7 2020


There is availability in many resorts. Which resort would you prefer?


----------



## Kristie Wilson

Looking to buy 4 points for last minute stay in October to be transferred to my DVC account. Do you have this available?  Thanks


----------



## Cordy2424

Hi There!
My husband and I are looking into a get away in January. Probably a Saturday - Wednesday. Avoiding the holiday weekend on the 20th, is there any availability for those other dates in January? 
- 1/4-1/8
- 1/11-1/15
- 1/25-1/29

We would just need a studio in the least expensive resort. We don't need all the bells and whistles! 

Thank you for your time!!


----------



## Kristie Wilson

Kristie Wilson said:


> Looking to buy 4 points for last minute stay in October to be transferred to my DVC account. Do you have this available?  Thanks


Hi.  Willing to buy more.  Please let me know if you are able to help me


----------



## rvaillancourt

Kristie Wilson said:


> Looking to buy 4 points for last minute stay in October to be transferred to my DVC account. Do you have this available?  Thanks


I am sorry but that is too small of a number of points for me to transfer


----------



## rvaillancourt

Kristie Wilson said:


> Hi.  Willing to buy more.  Please let me know if you are able to help me


Yes but for a minimum of 75 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

Cordy2424 said:


> Hi There!
> My husband and I are looking into a get away in January. Probably a Saturday - Wednesday. Avoiding the holiday weekend on the 20th, is there any availability for those other dates in January?
> - 1/4-1/8
> - 1/11-1/15
> - 1/25-1/29
> 
> We would just need a studio in the least expensive resort. We don't need all the bells and whistles!
> 
> Thank you for your time!!


Hi, I just saw your post....are you still looking?


----------



## BeachBum96

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2
> 
> I am looking for 200 points for Family vacation in December. Would you be interested in a transfer.


----------



## Nicole Mac

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


Looking for 40 points to be used this december, cant PM yet because just joined forum


----------



## Cordy2424

rvaillancourt said:


> Hi, I just saw your post....are you still looking?



Yes please!


----------



## Nicole Mac

Yes I am


----------



## Ljuten

We are looking for a 2 bedroom villa at BLT oct 14-19 2020. I completely understand that you can’t book until the 11 month window, however wondering if you would have points available and willing to try to book right away. 
We are planners! 
Thank you! 
Lisa


----------



## 2nd childhood

Is there anything available for a studio or 1 bedroom for the dates January 4-10, 2020?


----------



## BeachBum96

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.
> [/QUOT
> 
> I am looking for a  transfer of 200 - 250 points for family vacation  December 2019. Do you have any points to transfer?


----------



## cmrobbio

rvaillancourt said:


> I have 383 BLT points to rent with 276 of those points to be used by Jan 31 2020. The points are at 17$/15$ for the points needed to be used by Jan 31 2020.


Looking to transfer 40 for a trip in March of 2020, can pay today!


----------



## rvaillancourt

Yes. I could transfer


----------



## rvaillancourt

Nicole Mac said:


> Yes I am


I can transfer for a minimum of 75 points


----------



## rvaillancourt

Cordy2424 said:


> Hi There!
> My husband and I are looking into a get away in January. Probably a Saturday - Wednesday. Avoiding the holiday weekend on the 20th, is there any availability for those other dates in January?
> - 1/4-1/8
> - 1/11-1/15
> - 1/25-1/29
> 
> We would just need a studio in the least expensive resort. We don't need all the bells and whistles!
> 
> Thank you for your time!!


The only availably is at Saratoga either Jan 4 -8 (4 nights) or Jan 20 -26 (5 nights)


----------



## rvaillancourt

Yes, I could transfer


----------



## rvaillancourt

Ljuten said:


> We are looking for a 2 bedroom villa at BLT oct 14-19 2020. I completely understand that you can’t book until the 11 month window, however wondering if you would have points available and willing to try to book right away.
> We are planners!
> Thank you!
> Lisa


Yes, I will have points available.


----------



## rvaillancourt

8


2nd childhood said:


> Is there anything available for a studio or 1 bedroom for the dates January 4-10, 2020?


There is only Saratoga availabilite from Jan 4 -8 ( 4 nights)


----------

